# My Most Recent Project...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

*Walnut and Maple Desk Pen Box*

This is my most recent project. It is a box I made to use at my desk. I wanted the box to look modern and kind of art decco like my desk does, so I routed the rebate on the bottom to give it that same floating look. I like the way it turned out. I turned the pens inside of it, these are my favorites that I use everyday at work, I wanted to give them a nice home  Anyway, it is Walnut with a figured maple slab top. Finish is a home brew tung oil varnish. 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Job Corey

You need to post them at the URL below.
You just may win 

http://www.routerforums.com/forum-c...-com-oak-park-com-september-2006-contest.html

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, really nice job. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice art decco piece challagan. You nailed it, and some nice looking pens also.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Beautiful again Corey...... Everytime I see that box I want to get mine started.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks all for the kind words. Maybe I will enter it  How do I enter, since the photos are posted in this thread it won't let me repost them. Can I link this thread? 

Thanks,
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

That's what I did for one I had , to get in the running.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/show-n-tell/3219-my-most-recent-project-walmapbox2.jpg

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Corey,

I wasn't going to tell you about the contest because you'll enter and steal my prize  

Of course if you don't many others are going to beat me out anyhow including BJ :'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey  Bob N

If I win and that's a REAL long shot all I want is the 

Tenon Cutter
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT-MTB-

It's real hard bit to find 
I just may have nailed my chance to win because Bob & Rick & Mark know what that bit goes for, but that's OK I will take the chance ... 
I also saw a bit set on the list and I'm sure that item is off the list because it's more than one bit.

Bob you didn't say what you wanted ("steal my prize") 

I think we ALL have a good shot to win, many ,many,many great projects 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help Bj!
Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Corey

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hey  Bob N
> 
> Bob you didn't say what you wanted ("steal my prize")
> 
> ...


Shoot Bob..... I'd be happy just to get an autographed book of projects


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Me too, But I always want the Vet. and end up with the grab bag door prize 

Good Luck to all of us, I knew I would like this FORUM, it's great and we ALL get a chance to win something..  and show off a bit LOL 


Bj


----------

